# utilisation d'une adresse "@me.com" sur autre messagerie



## diegue (12 Juin 2012)

J'ai découvert l'utilité d'une adresse "@me.com" pour synchroniser mes mails via icloud (MBA, iPad, iPhone et même outlook).
Ayant comme adresse principale une adresse "orange.fr" j'ai pu faire un renvoi de tous mes messages sur @me.com. Mais pour aller plus loin :
1. avant de communiquer directement mon adresse xxxx@me.com, je me suis rendu compte que l'on ne peut pas configurer une autre messagerie (e-mail de google, etc) pour recevoir les messages @me.com. D'ailleurs lorsque j'ai créé mon compte @me.com, via icloud, il ne me semble pas que l'on m'ait demandé un mot de passe, obligatoire quand on veut ajouter un compte (est ce un oubli de ma part ?)
2. si on est "captif" du mail Apple on peut certes passer sur icloud via le web, mais ce n'est pas très pratique lorsque l'on a une tablette ou un téléphone.
Mes excuses si je ne suis pas très clair !
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Powerdom (12 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

pas très clair en effet. 

Donc vous renvoyez votre messagerie orange sur la messagerie me.com, et ensuite vous souhaitez renvoyer me.com sur une adresse gmail. c'est bien ça ?

Si pour créer votre messagerie me.com, vous avez obligatoirement entré un mot de passe.

enfin en 2 c'est identique pour toutes les messageries non ? 
Si votre tablette n'a pas de client messagerie, il vous faudra bien passer par le web quelque soit le fournisseur de messagerie.


----------



## diegue (12 Juin 2012)

J'ai voulu trop en dire, donc confus !
Peut on configurer sur une autre messagerie que Mail un compte du type : diegue@me.com ?
Je n'ai pas réussi à le faire ni sur gmail, ni sur la messagerie e-mail d'android, du moins en automatique !
Merci de m'avoir répondu (il faut maintenant que je retrouve mon mot de passe !!)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h03 ----------

Ce compte se configure très bien ... en manuel !
Profitant de l'édition des données dans outlook, j'ai pu retrouver les bonnes adresses imap et codes etc...
Merci de m'avoir forcé à réfléchir !
Au moins je pourrai avoir des synchros faciles


----------

